# message d'erreur lors de transfère ipod sur itunes



## Multy972 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai regardé un peu les différents post sur le fameux senuti et j'ai pas trouvé de réponse a ma question.

je viens de télécharger senuti sur mon mac mini, j'ai un ipod classic.

La fenêtre de senuti s'ouvre correctement je vois ma bibliothèque sur senuti, je sélectionne toute la music (car je souhaite tous remettre sur mon ordi) 

il commence a transférer les 5 1ère chansons puis me dit, je site :

"Incapable d'ajouter la chanson à iTunes
Senuti ne pouvait pas ajouter des chansons à iTunes. Il est très probable qu'iTunes affiche un dialogue. Veuillez enlever tous les dialogues dans iTunes avant de poursuivre."

comment faire donc pour demander a itunes d'arrêter de dialoguer??

merci.


----------



## Multy972 (13 Janvier 2012)

hello,

j'apporte quelques précisions,

il y a des points bleus devant certaines chansons qui correspondraient a des titres déjà existants sur itunes (d'après se que j'ai compris)

Et bein a priori ce sont ces titres là qui bloc la copie! ou du moins qui me mettent ce message d'erreur!
Pour les autres titre j'ai réussi je croix a en copier une petite dixène, mais je n'arrive plus a en mettre d'autre!!

il me dit qu'il y a une version plus récente de senuti, et me propose de le telecharger, mais il me balance encore un message d'erreur :

"Erreur lors de la mise a jour : 
Une erreur est survenue pendant le téléchargement de l'archive. Veuillez réessayer plus tard."

j'ai beau essayer plus tard il me dit toujours la même chose!

Faudrait il que je désinstalle ce senuti et que je retélécharge la bonne version? ou c'est qu'il y a un problème ailleurs?

merci


----------

